# [SOLVED] Samsung Syncmaster went black?!?



## Dillllon (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a samsung syncmaster 931BW and yesterday the screen just went black. If I turn the monitor off and then on again it will display my desktop for about 3 seconds and then it goes black again! I can't figure out whats wrong with it because it has to be the monitor and not the computer, i've hooked it up to my laptop and same thing, turn it off and then on and I have 3 seconds of working and then black again. If anybody knows what is worng any help is greatly appericated

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster went black?!?*

Sounds like the Power Inverter failed. Is it still under warranty? 
You could probably replace it cheaper than fixing it.


----------



## Dillllon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster went black?!?*

Maybe it is still under warrenty i'll have to check...what does the Power Inverter do?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster went black?!?*

The power inverter is like a power supply for the monitor.
I did find an article that said the problem is usually cause by failed capacitors.
http://www.techlore.com/article/21683/So-Your-LCD-Monitor-Went-Black-/


----------



## Dillllon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster went black?!?*

thanks alot! just bought a new one. they're actually don't cost that much anymore


----------

